# Workshop draw tidy up



## Dalboy (18 Jun 2018)

Having a sort out of some of the draws in the workshop and as I stated in another thread I am not someone who plays with metal, but will want to adding things to my woodturning.

Anyway I seem to have found this little lot in the draw except for the two V blocks which I do use when drilling dowel for the models I make.















A small question while I am here the two V blocks I understand have a clamp that slides into the slots either side so that a round bar or such can be clamped, anyway can these be brought separate from the blocks


----------



## CHJ (18 Jun 2018)

For someone that does not "play with Metal" you are ridiculously well equipped.

Ahhh, the ever surfacing problem of 'what happened to the clamps' found some 'spares' at a model engineering show oddments stall once, all a different size to those needed for my blocks.


----------



## porker (18 Jun 2018)

Dalboy":1qa5kqr6 said:


> A small question while I am here the two V blocks I understand have a clamp that slides into the slots either side so that a round bar or such can be clamped, anyway can these be brought separate from the blocks



I've not seen the clamps sold separately but plenty of v blocks without clamps. Usually fairly easy to improvise something with other clamps.


----------



## Dalboy (18 Jun 2018)

CHJ":qe0niyw1 said:


> For someone that does not "play with Metal" you are ridiculously well equipped.
> 
> Ahhh, the ever surfacing problem of 'what happened to the clamps' found some 'spares' at a model engineering show oddments stall once, all a different size to those needed for my blocks.



OK so I did own a lathe once wish I had not sold it now :wink: :wink: :wink: , some of these will come in handy for my model builds



porker":qe0niyw1 said:


> I've not seen the clamps sold separately but plenty of v blocks without clamps. Usually fairly easy to improvise something with other clamps.



Looks like I will have to make up something thank you for the reply


----------



## MikeG. (18 Jun 2018)

Draws are old fashioned knickers. Please don't tell me you were tidying your workshop wearing just your undercrackers. 

Drawers. Sorry.


----------



## Dalboy (18 Jun 2018)

MikeG.":2erkdqjf said:


> Draws are old fashioned knickers. Please don't tell me you were tidying your workshop wearing just your undercrackers.
> 
> Drawers. Sorry.



It would not have been a pretty sight besides that it is a pipper getting the shavings out of them :twisted:


----------



## Dalboy (18 Jun 2018)

Dalboy":wn7zwoxc said:


> MikeG.":wn7zwoxc said:
> 
> 
> > Draws are old fashioned knickers. Please don't tell me you were tidying your workshop wearing just your undercrackers.
> ...


----------



## Dalboy (18 Jun 2018)

MikeG.":3mj1jts6 said:


> Draws are old fashioned knickers. Please don't tell me you were tidying your workshop wearing just your undercrackers.
> 
> Drawers. Sorry.



It would not have been a pretty sight besides that it is a bu**er getting the shavings out of them :twisted:


----------



## Sideways (18 Jun 2018)

Ref: the v block question.
I have a similar pair of blocks and just one of the screw clamps to fit it.
The clamp is much inferior to the quality of the blocks themselves - a poor casting - though functional. I think the V blocks come in pretty standard sizes so I hope you can buy them aftermarket as I was planning to look for a pair of replacements.


----------



## AES (19 Jun 2018)

I don't know for a fact, but when I last bought some VEE blocks, one pair came with a pair of those "saddle" clamps, one pair without.

I guess it's worth having a look at the online catalogues of people like Arc Eurotrade, Chronos, and a couple of others whose names escape me at present - but several can be found in the sticky (with links) at the top of the general Metalworking section here.

Edit for a P.S. The pedant in me compels me to point out that "draws" and "drawers" are NOT the same thing


----------



## Dalboy (19 Jun 2018)

AES":2j3k1k77 said:


> I guess it's worth having a look at the online catalogues of people like Arc Eurotrade, Chronos, and a couple of others whose names escape me at present - but several can be found in the sticky (with links) at the top of the general Metalworking section here.



I have tried some of the well know ones Like Axminster tools, Chronos, Blackgate, Maidstone model engineers and a couple of others. There is a company and the name eludes me all I can remember is it is "something and Hickman" or something along those lines.
Mind you Blackgates site is not very user friendly as no items will show up or even any prices.

I am thinking of going to my local metal supplier and getting a piece of steel and making my own


----------



## TFrench (19 Jun 2018)

Buck and Hickman! Cromwell may be worth a look too?


----------



## Dalboy (19 Jun 2018)

TFrench":3ct18lvk said:


> Buck and Hickman! Cromwell may be worth a look too?



That's the one Buck and Hickman use to deal with them when I was at work Thank you will also look at Cromwell


----------



## Robbo3 (20 Jun 2018)

MikeG.":18g1qako said:


> Draws are old fashioned knickers. Please don't tell me you were tidying your workshop wearing just your undercrackers.
> 
> Drawers. Sorry.


There is a saying - come November, winter draws on.


----------

